# Myrtle beach hotel fishing 2011



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Has anyone fished N. MB near the hotel areas. I'll be down saturday stayin for a week. Is there bait in the surf yet to catch with a cast net. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Anyone catching anything in north myrtle near hotels.


----------



## Bryanmtm40 (Jul 31, 2010)

go a little farther north to cherry grove. fish the surf close to where the inlet empties out into the ocean. more fish, less people.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Cant drive yet so i have to stay at hotel


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

I was looking at the inlet at cherry grove on google maps...what's the pier above cherry grove near the inlet and what's the deal with it?


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Private pier belongs to the Sea Cabin condos. Fished it for several years, but after the last time they pumped sand up to replenish the beach it got really shallow around the pier. Maybe as little as 5-6' at the end come low tide. Even the inlet is virtually choked off at low tide. Now this was as of last year around this time, haven't been back since.


----------



## Reddrum_sc_mb (May 30, 2011)

Whats being caught in the surf now in north myrtle beach?


----------



## arich_5 (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the info salt...so the inlet area isn't very good surf fishing?


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

No I wouldn't say that its not good at the inlet. However I'm doubtful that I will be going back to the Sea Cabin condos anytime soon. Really enjoyed fishing there and meet alot of good people there some condo owners some not. Saved me a butt load on pier fees since it didn't cost anything to fish it when you're staying there. I've caught several species out of the inlet (whiting, spots, trout, reds, etc.) just doesn't seem as productive as it used to be. You need to remember that it has been a year since I was there and the beach and the inlet could have changed alot in that lenght of time. If you're in the area, by all means give it a try.


----------



## laurel656 (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks so much--this is the info i was looking for! wanted to stay at sea cabin FOR the pier, but no family co operation there. real interested in the inlet, and also waites island on the other side of it.anyone else with info would be greatly appreciated, going the week of 7/23.


----------

